# Ontario Leg. passes motion for "Lieutenant Governor’s Military Service Pin"



## The Bread Guy (12 Dec 2014)

Not sure how binding such a motion would be, but here it is, for the record, agreed to by the Ontario Legislature yesterday - this, from Conservative MPP Steve Clark (Leeds-Grenville) who brought the motion to the floor:


> I move that, in the opinion of this House, to express the gratitude all Ontarians feel, the Lieutenant Governor’s Military Service Pin should be established to recognize the sacrifices of Ontarians who have served, or are serving, in Canada’s armed forces with valour and distinction in conflicts around the world to uphold the values of liberty, justice and peace that we all hold dear; and that the pin should be designed to be worn on civilian clothing in order that those who have served may be recognized when they are not in uniform.
> 
> ( .... )
> 
> ...


Way more discussion (including a few digs at the feds on the NVC) on the link above, or in the attached if the link doesn't work for you.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 Dec 2014)

Let's see how long this takes now.


----------



## Danjanou (12 Dec 2014)

Boy do tehy drone on and on in there, my eyes hurt from readigj all that crap.  8)


I did love this bit though 


"......who is lucky enough to say that I never had to fire a shot at anybody unless I had a BFE at the end of my gun—a BFE is a blank flash eliminator."  Sorry 18 years in Uniform  and never heard of or saw a BFE :


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Dec 2014)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Boy do tehy drone on and on in there, my eyes hurt from readigj all that crap.  8)
> 
> 
> I did love this bit though
> ...


Missed that  :rofl:


----------



## Danjanou (12 Dec 2014)

I guess I should be happy that at least one MPP served  8)


----------



## Old Sweat (12 Dec 2014)

Steve Clark is my MPP. A move like this does not surprise me.

He also has the distinction of have been elected mayor of Brockville in 1982 at the age of 22, becoming the youngest mayor in Canada at the time. As he describes it, he was fresh out of university and unemployed, so he decided to run. Steve campaigned hard, something the incumbent did not bother to do, and won.


----------



## PanaEng (15 Dec 2014)

I would wear it


----------



## Remius (15 Dec 2014)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Boy do tehy drone on and on in there, my eyes hurt from readigj all that crap.  8)
> 
> 
> I did love this bit though
> ...



maybe it was a misquote and he was saying B-F-eh?


----------

